# Panic...



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

I just lost our puppy! My husband went round the garden making sure that it was well 'puppy proofed' before we brought her home... Not well enough it seems 

We have a brook at the bottom of our garden which has been fenced off but I was desperately trying to find her.

It's all ended well. The neighbour just brought her round. Apparently she went over and started licking his feet. Panic over.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy ending. Is you puppy chipped? Great peace of mind. Also when older a collar with your cell phone number helps.

Sounds like you have an adventurous pup.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I understand the panic when you can't find your V.
I lost June before. We were out of town and I was helping a friend with a young dog, in the field on a big lease. Turn around and June was gone. Vs don't normally run off, I will never know if she took off after a deer or rabbit. My biggest fear was the coyote population in the area, if we didn't find her soon. Two hours of looking for her and I received a phone call. She was over two miles away as the crow flies. She saw a farmer in his yard and trotted up to him tail wagging. She has my cell number on her collar. Met him and offered him money for returning her. She was happy riding inside his truck on the lap of one of his workers. She was happy to see us but didn't act like she was any worse for wear.


----------



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah. She's microchipped and has our details on her collar. Still didn't stop me from panicking though 

She isn't normally left in the garden on her own but I was just finishing my sons lunch when she wanted to go out. We were in a hurry to get out of the house so I put her out thinking I'd just watch her through the kitchen window while I finished his lunch and join her while he's eating.

In that time she dug a hole in the middle of the lawn and managed to escape!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

The two dogs and I were walking in the hills one afternoon. There were hang gliders sailing around from the ridge that day where we walk.

The dogs run loose in these hills and it is nothing for me not to see them for a few minutes at a time. 

Bailey comes back to me but Chloe is no where to be found. I look and I call for thirty minutes. Nothing. I ask fellow hikers. One said that they saw her run away from a hang glider who must of thought it funny to swoop down on her and make noise.  Can you image the impression that would make on a bird dog!

45 minutes later my wife calls my cell from the house. She has gotten a call from a man 3 miles away that saw her running and got her to come over. We had the phone number on the collar. I went and got her. She was still shaking.

It can happen fast and the panic is certainly real. 

RBD


----------



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

Gosh. That's awful. Some people can be so thoughtless (I could think of a few more words for them too...).

I knew that she would probably be ok. It's just that panic when you are calling and realise she's not going to come bounding up to you.

My dad has lost their dog a few times. When she's had enough or can't see him she just makes her way home. I'm not sure what she'd do if they ever moved house.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My aunt and uncle have a 12 yr old German Shorthair pointer. My aunt was out of town and my uncle went to a storage unit and brought the dog with him. The area is fenced in so he would let the dog roam while he was at the storage unit. He would call him and the dog would come - one day he was no where to be found. He searched the area and eventually noticed an area of the fence opened up.

In the mean time, the dog found his way into a hospital next to the storage unit. He walked right into the automatic doors into the lobby. The phone number on the collar was my aunt's cell phone number so they called her. My uncle found someone nearby that said they saw his dog near the hospital. He goes in and sees his dog sitting in the lobby. He thanked them and they said they called the phone number on the collar. His response was NOOOOO. Of course, once he got back to his car he had multiple calls from my aunt reaming him out about losing the dog and getting a call from a hospital saying they have the dog.

Kind of a funny story but you never know.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

That story is hilarious, RubyRoo! Jasper loves automatic doors and elevators. I have no idea why, but he's really happy when he gets to go to work with me and ride in an elevator. I think the really nice thing about these dogs (or at the very least mine) is that they're pretty people-centric. Whenever I lose track of him for a few seconds it's because he's run off towards a person. So I feel like the odds are pretty good that a person will eventually come across him.

I lost Jasper once at this huge dog area by the river. I'd never been there before, and neither had he. He normally runs off for a minute or two, but I can still hear him, then comes back to me or I call him. This place was pretty heavily wooded, so I got distracted watching my own feet. I look up and call my dog, but there was nothing. It was windy, so I thought he couldn't hear me call, but by then he was even too far away to page on his e-collar (it doesn't have a huge range--only about 400 yards). Even though we were in a fenced area, I was still worried--if had had gotten far enough away, there was a way out of the fenced area, or he could have tried to go swimming in the river, which had a really strong current that day. Luckily he had just joined up with a man and his three dogs walking, and came crashing through the woods about five minutes later. Still...I was really worried!!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

That story is funny RubyRoo.

We have not lost the dogs, thankfully, but we came very close. 

A couple of weeks ago, my husband and I stopped into a restaurant (not fast food but not a long, drawn out fine dining place either - we knew we'd be quick). We left the dogs in the car. We do this often when the weather is reasonable and we've had them out all day with us.

Anyway, the hatchback on the SUV must have opened somehow because when we came out of the restaurant, there were Flynn and Luna standing in the bushes of the Burger King next door sniffing around the ground, most likely looking for old french fries. 

We nearly died! Thank God they didn't run away or run into traffic or get snatch up (though Flynn wouldn't have gone without a fight). We were terrified and so grateful that they were ok and hadn't wandered very far.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Bella, my mon's Doberman had been unusually running off EVERY time we took her off leash and my mom got sick of it. So, One night at the park, when she ran off...we walked to the car. Everything was in eyesight. She saw us go, Cole, my V followed us of course and got into the car. Bella just continued sniffing around, until my mom started up the car. She came running up, trying to see in our windows, like "Um...yoy forgot me..." but my mom just ignored her and SLOWLY drove. She walked behind the car...it was pretty comical. We figured she learned her lesson not to leave our sight...or she will get left behind.

Well, the next day at the woods the two dogs were running and sniffing and took a short cut to the pond while we went around the corner, like usual. We could hear them ...and then as we turned the corner, silence. They were no where to be found. We began calling them..nothing...

I was so worried. I ended up running all the way back to the car, where sure enough...the two knuckleheads were waiting. It was only a few seconds out of our sight. Bella must have thought " Wr gotta go back to the car, or they'll leave us..." They waited there for a good 20-30 min too...

I was kinda proud that they went back to the car instead of running rampant!

So glad that you gof your puppy back! Reading I couldn't help but gasp and feel nervous for what was next. I guess we have all had those moments, terrifying moments!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Gosh. Losing one is my biggest fear. People always say, don't worry, they'll come back. Well aside from the worry of traffic how do they think so many digs end up in shelters as "strays"? Not to mention all the meds Dozer gets several times a day. So his collar has our cell phone numbers, city, state and "chipped - daily meds" on it. I can't imagine the panic I'd go through should he run off.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Somebody must have thought that Willie would come back, too... 

He ended up in a high-kill shelter, sitting on death row. That's where I found him, and then adopted him. They CAN get lost, and it isn't always a happy ending. Willie is such a great dog, and I do feel sorry for his original owners who lost him. But... no microchip, no collar... I am so happy that I found him! It could have ended up much worse... hit by car being my biggest fear. It is nice to read these stories with the happy endings, though!!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Apple should have an app where you could have a GPS locating/tracking that would zero on the collar of your dog. It would be neat if you could access it when needed to quickly retrieve your lost pup! Might be a good business idea if it's not already invented...


----------



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

Garmin already do it. I was looking at it the other day. The top spec collar is £2000!!!!!


----------

